
Phones without headphone jacks are phones with DRM for audio - walterbell
https://boingboing.net/2016/06/22/phones-without-headphone-jacks.html
======
TazeTSchnitzel
Yes, you _could_ use it for DRM audio, if we suddenly start seeing phones and
corresponding headphones actually supporting it. That'd also be possible with
existing headphone jacks.

It seems like baseless scaremongering to me. Especially since jackless phones
could still potentially use analogue audio (USB-C sideband pins).

------
lstamour
But... what if the DRM-encumbered digital jack has an officially authorized
analog adapter? That doesn't fix the DRM problem, but it does allow for the
same uses as before, particularly if it also supports mini-TOSLINK for S/PDIF.
Note that since S/PDIF doesn't have a compatible DRM, it's possible it would
be disabled even if a jack were still present.

~~~
manicdee
Why would the rights holders agree to this? Note that analogue outputs on
video equipment is usually treated with Macrovision or similar.

